# Proactive towards testing!



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

So today I marched into my doctors office to have my 6 week check up on blood work. She had me down for TSH and Vit D . I handed the lab tech the slip of paper copied from the recommened list Andros posts. The tech was very nice and called my doctor so we could change the order. As expected my doctor asked which tests I wanted added, and the tech was going over the list. She then asked the tech if I was researching again. I told her I was, and she told the tech to run whatever I wanted ran. I'm still not sure how to react. She either trusts me to make informed choices on my health care, or thinks I am totally insane. I'm okay with either 

So the tech took my list:

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) 
TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), 
Thyroglobulin Ab, 
ANA (antinuclear antibodies), 
(thyroid hormone panel) TSH,
Free T3
Free T4.

She had NO idea what the TBII or the TPO or the Thyroglobulin Ab were! So she called the hospital lab, they knew what 1 of the 3 were. The TPO and TBII were still being researched when I left. Apparently they were new tests to the area (SCARY) so, I'm pleased with the reaction my doctor gave to me ordering my own blood, and knowing that I am going to be active in my recovery and wanting to feel better. 
:tongue0015:


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Good on you and no matter what she thought you have to give her credit for allowing the extra tests. Hopefully this gives you some more answers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ScaredAJ said:


> So today I marched into my doctors office to have my 6 week check up on blood work. She had me down for TSH and Vit D . I handed the lab tech the slip of paper copied from the recommened list Andros posts. The tech was very nice and called my doctor so we could change the order. As expected my doctor asked which tests I wanted added, and the tech was going over the list. She then asked the tech if I was researching again. I told her I was, and she told the tech to run whatever I wanted ran. I'm still not sure how to react. She either trusts me to make informed choices on my health care, or thinks I am totally insane. I'm okay with either
> 
> So the tech took my list:
> 
> ...


Absolutely totally awesome! You are to be commended for your self-advocacy! Listen up, everyone! This "is" what you have to do! Hard, but necessary!


----------

